# • swell.gr • Peugeot 207 GT Zaino Enhancment Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello all from Athens, Greece

A few days ago, here at the Swell Detail Store we received a Peugeot 207 GT for an Enhancement Detail.


















Even though the owner takes really good care of the car, and is in a pretty good condition, it had the usual swirls and spiderweb, 
as well as the occasional RDS to spoil the finish.
Our intention was to bring the finish to better-than-new levels.


















































Next we move on with claying and taking depth measurements.


















































In order for the correction to proceed, we needed to find the best working combo for the specific paintwork.
Menzerna IP2100 was correcting nicely when used with the Lake Country - Constant Pressure Yellow Cut.
Finishing was done with the Menzerna SF4000 and a polishing pad.

Below are some 50/50 shots before finishing stage:


































Some before/after shots from various panels:







































































































After the correction process, it was time for treating the trim, tyres, wheels, exhausts and glass.


























The few trims on the front mask and the sink, were taken care with the Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator, where as for the tires we trusted once more Zaino Z16.
Zaino CS was used to seal the wheels after cleaning them. Britemax Metal Twins was the obvious choice for a sparkling set of tail pipes.
Finally, after cleaning we used Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant for the glass.










All paintwork was wiped with IPA, and in order to have a proper foundation for our Zaino system a layer of Zaino ZAIO was applied.
The next stage combined 3 layers of Zaino Z2 accelerated with ZFX, with an interval of 45-60 mins, and then a wipedown with Z6.
Results were fantastic as every time we use the Zaino... but I didn't stop there. One extra layer of Zaino Clear Seal was applied this time and left to dwell on the paintwork for about 5 minutes. Afterwards, a little Zaino Z6 was spritzed, left for a while and then buffed off... leaving us with an insane shine!!!

Final result is what you see in the following photos:


















































































and some outside the studio:










































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Lovely Job... V.Good reflection !!!


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow that looks great! Come to England and do my 207 lol 


















Nice to see to end results of an amazing detail that's also the same car as mine, can't wait to get it done properly now with those afters


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Plain... Perfect!!! :thumb:
Well done Mike!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Pavlosgreece said:


> Lovely Job... V.Good reflection !!!





StephXSi said:


> Wow that looks great! Come to England and do my 207 lol
> 
> Nice to see to end results of an amazing detail that's also the same car as mine, can't wait to get it done properly now with those afters





skorpios said:


> Plain... Perfect!!! :thumb:
> Well done Mike!


Thanks a lot guys :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work as always


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> Great job!





jlw41 said:


> Great work as always


Thanks mates for your kind words :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb: nice job as always:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mike, really like some of the close up shots, I have been using Z2 on a few cars and really liking the results on whites and silvers.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

colarado red said:


> Top work


Thanks mate :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Looks great:thumb: nice job as always:thumb:


thanks a lot Tonny :thumb:



Mad Ad said:


> Nice work Mike, really like some of the close up shots, I have been using Z2 on a few cars and really liking the results on whites and silvers.


Thank you Adam :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work Mike!:thumb: Photos are great!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice job! and great car


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

great job


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

smashing job well done :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

dazzlecar said:


> Excellent work Mike!:thumb: Photos are great!


ευχαριστω Αντρεα :thumb:



Wout_RS said:


> nice job! and great car


Thanks a lot 



No_Fear said:


> great job


ευχαριστω 



suspal said:


> smashing job well done :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

cracking work once more Mike.. 
Superb finish too..


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

What a perfect finish on white! Top work:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

boomboom said:


> cracking work once more Mike..
> Superb finish too..


Thank you Stelios 



Black.MB said:


> What a perfect finish on white! Top work:thumb:


Thanks mate 



Racer said:


> Very nice Mike :thumb:


Thanks Rui



DMH-01 said:


> Great job as always mate :thumb:


Thanks a lot Dan


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

Great Job Mike (as usual)!

keep going!:thumb:


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Perfect job as always mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

andrew_greece said:


> Great Job Mike (as usual)!
> 
> keep going!:thumb:


Thanks Andreas :thumb:



iowa said:


> Perfect job as always mike


Thanks Ilker :thumb:


----------

